# Family Visitation - An Institution Too Valuable to Lose



## PaulCLawton (Feb 4, 2019)

There is what I think a very good article on the practice of family visitation in the Fall 2018 edition of the _Protestant Reformed Theological Journal_, pages 55-73.

https://www.prcts.org/journal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 4, 2019)

There is also a translation of the opening prayer of Balthasar Lydius at the Synod of Dort in that edition of the _PRTJ_, which is worth reading.


----------

